
How Bitcoins became worth $10,000 - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/how-bitcoins-became-worth-10000/
======
bob_theslob646
In the entire article there is nothing about how other countries are getting
involved such as Japan and China.

>Japan recognized bitcoin as a legal form of payment earlier this year, and
bitcoin trade in the country now accounts for about half the volume of global
trade, compared with about a quarter in the U.S.

